# What o you think about this situation?



## AZEMSPRO (Feb 13, 2018)

What are your thoughts? I don't know protocols on pulling over but in my opinion if it came to patient care I would have drove away but that would probably not help things.


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 13, 2018)

driving an ambulance does not exempt you from the rules of the road, and fleeing a state trooper who is attempting to pull you over is generally frowned upon by all involved.   especially a high speed chance, than you are committing numerous violations including failure to stop,   and most ambulances I know don't handle well to begin with, let alone with you are being chased by the cops with a patient in the back.

We discussed this when it happened a couple of years ago: https://emtlife.com/threads/trooper-vs-paramedic.12404/ 

A little back story and what happened to the trooper:

http://www.cnn.com/2009/US/07/23/oklahoma.trooper.suspended/index.html
https://www.statter911.com/2014/07/...old-now-investigation-sexual-misconduct-teen/
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/paramedic-officer-was-in-state-of-rage/
http://www.arlingtoncardinal.com/20...per-and-paramedic-struggle-outside-ambulance/


----------



## johnrsemt (Sep 4, 2018)

Police escort to the hospital.

When I was dispatching I had an officer in another county call me and ask if a unit had a patient on board, and when I said no he asked if I would ask them to pull off at the next intersection and stop in a truck stop parking lot so that he could chew them out without making it look like he was pulling over an ambulance.  I thought that was nice and decent of him   Hard to tell them that and not laugh on the radio.
As he started to chew them out there was a bad wreck in the intersection and they ended up transporting 2 patients out of the 6 involved,  so I don't think the officer ever finished chewing him out


----------

